# Attaching plants to driftwood



## fishyj (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all, sorry if I am repeating this topic but I want to attach some low light plants to driftwood. Can I drill holes thru the wood and set them in? I know about tying them on with cotton thread or fishing line. Also what plants work best with a low light (low tech) set up? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Superglue is an easy way to attach low light plants. I use it to glue mosses to wood and slate tiles tho I wouldn't recommend it for Anubias as it could damage it's rhizome black sewing thread would be better for them.

A few low light staple plants are:

Java Moss
Java Fern
Hornwort
Anubias

Duckweed would be an easy floating plant that usually goes hand-in-hand with Hornwort but it's hell to get rid of if you let it take over so I wouldn't recommend hunting it out as you'll probably end up with it anyway.

- Brad


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fishyj,

I see you are relatively new; welcome! I agree with bradac56 except I use SuperGlue Gel, it doesn't run all over. I used to use thread and monofiliment, no longer!


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

For moss i like tull from fabric store. You can tie it or glue it down and moss will grow through plus it comes in all kinds of colors


----------



## fishyj (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help.


----------

